# شرح برمجة المفتاح المنسوخ والرموتات لسيارات تويوتا ولكزس خطوة بخطوة



## طارق حسن محمد (1 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*


درس جديد وشرح مفيد حصريآ للاخوة الاعضاء على صفحات هذا المنتدى الكريم.

وللمعلومية:*البرمجة هنا تنفع لبعض الموديلات الخليجية والامريكية ولا اضمن الطريقة.*

*المطلوب:*
1- المفتاح الأصلي للسيارة (master key).

2- المفتاح المنسوخ يكون اصلي ومحفور بأي محل مفاتيح.

3-وجود المفتاحين الاصلي والمنسوخ وقت البرمجة مع السيارة نفسها.​ 
برمجة مفتاح سيارات تويوتا ولكزس موديل 1998-2002

1-اجلس في مقعد السائق وضع رجليك على دعسة البريك والبنزين في آن واحد لمرة واحدة وارفع رجلك مباشرة.

*2- ادخل في سوتش السيارة المفتاح الاصلي (فقط ادخله).*

3- في خلال 15 ثانية ضع رجلك على دعسة البنزين وارفعها رجلك 5 مرات.

4-في خلال 20 ثانية ضع رجلك على دعسة البريك وارفعها رجلك 6 مرات.

5-في خلال 10 ثواني اخرج المفتاح الاصلي وادخل المفتاح المنسوخ في سوتش السيارة.

6- -في خلال 10 ثواني ضع رجلك على دعسة البنزين وارفعها رجلك مرة واحدة فقط.

7- بعد 80 ثانية ستجد ان المفتاح المنسوخ قد تبرمج وستنطفيء لمبة السكيورتي

8- اخرج المفتاح المنسوح وضع رجلك على دعسة البريك وارفعها رجلك مرة واحدة فقط.​*برمجة مفتاح سيارات تويوتا ولكزس موديلات 2002 وفوق*

1-اجلس في مقعد السائق و تأكد ان كل الابواب والنوافذ مغلقة بشكل تام.

2- ادخل في سوتش السيارة المفتاح الاصلي وضعه على وضعية On.

3- حرك المفتاح من وضع On الى وضع OFF خمس مرات.

4-أفتح واغلق باب السائق (انت جالس عليه) 6 مرات.

5-اخرج المفتاح الاصلي وادخل المفتاح المنسوخ في سوتش السيارة وضعه على وضعية On.

6-عد 60 ثانية ستجد ان المفتاح المنسوخ قد تبرمج وستنطفيء لمبة السكيورتي.​ 


برمجة رموت السيارة

1- اجلس بمكان السائق واترك باب السائق مفتوح.

2- ادخل في سوتش السيارة المفتاح الاصلي ثم اخرجه مباشرة.

3- بزر اقفال الابواب اقفل وافتح اقفال الابواب 5 مرات بفارق ثانية واحدة لكل مرة (اقفل انتظر ثانية افتح انتظر ثانية ....).

4-اقفل باب السائق ثم افتحه.

5- مرة أخرى الخطوة رقم 3 : _بزر اقفال الابواب اقفل وافتح اقفال الابواب 5 مرات بفارق ثانية واحدة لكل مرة (اقفل انتظر ثانية افتح انتظر ثانية ....)_.

6- ادخل مفتاح السيارة وشغل المكينة ثم اطفيء السيارة بوضع المفتاح على وضعية LOCK.

7- خلال ثانية اخرج المفتاح.

8- السيارة ستقفل وتفتح الابواب من نفسها مرة واحدة وهو مؤشر ان وضعية قبول رموت جديد للسيارة قد فعلت.

9- بالرموت الجديد اضغط على زر القفل وفتح الابواب مرة واحدة وفي آن واحد (يتطلب منك استخدام اليدين مرة واحدة).

10- بزر الفتح في الرموت الجديد لاكثر من ثانية واحدة (3 ثواني كافية لانجاز الخطوة).

11- ستجد ان الابواب استجابت للرموت وستفتح الابواب اوتوماتيكيآ وهذا يعني ان الرموت تبرمج على السيارة بنجاح.

ملاحظة: لو الابواب فتحت مرتين فكرر العملية ابتدأ من الخطوة رقم 9.

12- اقفل باب السائق لانهاء العملية.
منقول ​


----------



## eng_saeed0 (1 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 مايو 2011)

طرق سهلة وبسيطة

موفق اخى


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مايو 2011)

اشكر مروركم اخوتي الكرام


----------



## nabel2001 (5 مايو 2011)

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammedh71 (5 مايو 2011)

معلومات رائعة شكرا جزيلا لك والى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## حجي يسري (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك عاى هذه المعلومات


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكورين على المرور والتعليق الجميل


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك قصيت مفتاح لسارتي كدلك sts موديل 2001
وما عرف الذي قص االمفاتح تشفرية ليشغل السياره فقط يفتح الباب والشنطة 
تكرما كيف اشفره ليفتح السوتش وشكرا
ابراهيم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ibrahim alghamdi قال:


> بارك الله فيك قصيت مفتاح لسارتي كدلك sts موديل 2001
> وما عرف الذي قص االمفاتح تشفرية ليشغل السياره فقط يفتح الباب والشنطة
> تكرما كيف اشفره ليفتح السوتش وشكرا
> ابراهيم



اذا كان المفتاح يفتح السوتش ولكن لا يدور المحرك فستحتاج لبرمجة مفتاح

اما اذا كان المفتاح لا يفتح السوتش اساسا فستحتاج لقص مفتاح جديد للسوتش


----------



## black88star (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هالمعلومات


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر مداخلاتكم عسى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع


----------

